# turbo charge a 280z



## latawn (Sep 30, 2003)

How strong are the possibilities to turbocharge a nissan 280z.
Also what are some possibe engine swaps for the 280z.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

280ZX Turbo's.... 1981-1983
Have the same engine as the 280Z's 
L28eT
L6 engine... 2.8Liters... Electronic Fuel Injection.. Turbo

Only diff between L28eT and L28e is the different head and pistons and cams. Naturally the turbo as well

Most swaps? Chevy V8's and RB26DETT's.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Most swaps? Chevy V8's and RB26DETT's.


Actually, RB26DETT is not a comon swap, the more common swap being either a RB20DET or RB25DET, the GTR eingine is rarely used because of the drivetrain is very hard to swap over.


----------



## Garrett76zt (Jan 22, 2004)

L28et power all the way! If you don't need to do something exotic, the l28et can get a 280z into the low 12's easily. www.hybridz.org for more info!

Garrett


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Garrett76zt said:


> L28et power all the way!


I agree Garrett, i have been trying to source a L28et myself but have been unable to find one, but I won't give up


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I would love a turbo 280zx but, man for the power you could get out of a small block chevy im looking into that instead.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> Actually, RB26DETT is not a comon swap, the more common swap being either a RB20DET or RB25DET, the GTR engine is rarely used because of the drivetrain is very hard to swap over.


RB26 with an RB25 tranny. Bolts right up. ALthough a full ATESSA swap would be wicked awesome.


----------

